# AC window units - to leak or not to leak.



## wayneles081 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have 2 AC window units. One in my son's and one in my daughter's room. Neither one of them leak water, ever. Is this a problem? They do not apperar to be leaking into the house anywhere. They both work fine.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

wayneles081 said:


> I have 2 AC window units. One in my son's and one in my daughter's room. Neither one of them leak water, ever. Is this a problem? They do not apperar to be leaking into the house anywhere. They both work fine.


I hate when that happens. Everything works as it should, no issues what so ever.
Mt roof doesn't leak, maybe I should go on a roofing forum and ask if this is okay!
You might want to lower the dosage a bit.


----------



## Billbeas (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, tough crowd. 

I have 4 window units in my house. One leaks condensate like a faucet all the time. One does it some of the time. The other two only drip on occasion.

It seems to be related to the a/c unit humidity in the air, how long the compressor runs etc.

I wouldn't worry if it's not backing up into the house or elsewhere. It probably doesn't generate that much condensate.

Bill


----------



## wayneles081 (Aug 11, 2011)

*forget you my friend.*




Ron6519 said:


> I hate when that happens. Everything works as it should, no issues what so ever.
> Mt roof doesn't leak, maybe I should go on a roofing forum and ask if this is okay!
> You might want to lower the dosage a bit.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Billbeas said:


> Wow, tough crowd.
> 
> I have 4 window units in my house. One leaks condensate like a faucet all the time. One does it some of the time. The other two only drip on occasion.
> 
> ...


If yours is leaking, either the tray drains are clogged or the A/C is not tilted to the exterior so it can drain. 
I'm now off to the automotive forum, so I can let them know the car runs fine.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

wayneles081 said:


>


Maybe lower it more then a little.:yes:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> If yours is leaking, either the tray drains are clogged or the A/C is not tilted to the exterior so it can drain.
> I'm now off to the automotive forum, so I can let them know the car runs fine.


No need to always be a caustic smart a$$...

It's better to ask and find out that you're doing it right, than to not ask and find out the hard way that you're doing it wrong.

Air Conditioners almost always produce condensation. The question is one of where that condensation goes. I learned the hard way - way back when - to be very careful of the way window units are tilted.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> No need to always be a caustic smart a$$...
> 
> It's better to ask and find out that you're doing it right, than to not ask and find out the hard way that you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Air Conditioners almost always produce condensation. The question is one of where that condensation goes. I learned the hard way - way back when - to be very careful of the way window units are tilted.


Learn to follow the conversation.
I informed Billbeas about his A/C issues and how to fix them, sans comment on that.
I did comment on, "wow, tough crowd" and the OP's, "post for no reason" because, well, it had no purpose. He had no issue. A lot of spare time, but no issue. If he comes back _with _an issue, I will help him. 
Unless he's building a house on stacked 20 foot 6x6's on the side of a mountain. 
I'm off to the Audio forum....


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Learn to follow the conversation.
> I informed Billbeas about his A/C issues and how to fix them, sans comment on that.
> I did comment on, "wow, tough crowd" and the OP's, "post for no reason" because, well, it had no purpose. He had no issue. A lot of spare time, but no issue. If he comes back _with _an issue, I will help him.
> Unless he's building a house on stacked 20 foot 6x6's on the side of a mountain.
> I'm off to the Audio forum....


You seem to be spending an awful lot of time and energy on his non-issue. 


By the way, my Jeep is running just fine, thank you!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> You seem to be spending an awful lot of time and energy on his non-issue.
> 
> 
> By the way, my Jeep is running just fine, thank you!


As long as the ankle bracelet is on, I have plenty of time.
I think the Jeep comment is a little caustic. 
Have a good day, Doc.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> As long as the ankle bracelet is on, I have plenty of time.
> I think the Jeep comment is a little caustic.
> Have a good day, Doc.


You too.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

wayneles081 said:


> I have 2 AC window units. One in my son's and one in my daughter's room. Neither one of them leak water, ever. Is this a problem? They do not apperar to be leaking into the house anywhere. They both work fine.


modern window units splash the condensate onto the coils to improve cooling and efficiency.


----------



## Billbeas (Jul 4, 2011)

My air conditioners are just fine they are leaking from the drain holes as they should. 

I was just providing examples.

As far as the caustic comments, if you don't like the topic ignore it. Think of all the time you've spent commenting on a non issue.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Billbeas said:


> My air conditioners are just fine they are leaking from the drain holes as they should.
> 
> I was just providing examples.
> 
> As far as the caustic comments, if you don't like the topic ignore it. Think of all the time you've spent commenting on a non issue.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

wayneles081 said:


> I have 2 AC window units. One in my son's and one in my daughter's room. Neither one of them leak water, ever. Is this a problem? They do not apperar to be leaking into the house anywhere. They both work fine.


why not just answer the question?

your window a/c is designed to hold the condensate water in the bottom of the unit, when your unit runs the fan blade will fling the water over the condenser coil cooling it down and improving energy efficiency. Depending on humidity levels and how much it runs it may never leak out the back side.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

hardwareman said:


> why not just answer the question?
> 
> your window a/c is designed to hold the condensate water in the bottom of the unit, when your unit runs the fan blade will fling the water over the condenser coil cooling it down and improving energy efficiency. Depending on humidity levels and how much it runs it may never leak out the back side.


Thanks to hardwareman for the enlightenment. The OP wasn't saying it was working fine, he was asking where the condensate was going?
I apologize to wayneles081 for not interpreting the post correctly and subsequent smart ass remarks.


----------

